# Uhm, is this good or bad?



## talesofthe-twofoldmother (Dec 18, 2019)

We had sex this morning... it was our first time together in nearly 2 months. 

It didn't take long for him to ejaculate but... he begged me to masturbate him right after I hopped off... 

he got off again? or was this just a continued ejaculation? 

this is something new... 

is this a bad thing or a good thing?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Did you perhaps hop off too quick and he wasn’t quite all the way finished?


----------



## talesofthe-twofoldmother (Dec 18, 2019)

he acted as though he was finished, i am not quiet sure.. he mentioned it before we even finished things up about masturbation also 

im naturally insecure... i just feel like he isn't satisfied or something. 

we are at a rocky time in our marriage, we have been seperated since before Christmas... this was the first time we had done anything in a long time... 

we were always very active before that even in arguments.. had to do things at least 3 times a week. 

this was definitely something new!


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

talesofthe-twofoldmother said:


> We had sex this morning... it was our first time together in nearly 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While multiple ejaculations are not common in men, they are not unheard of either. Part of that is simply not just rolling over after the first. There is a recovery time between and eventually an end point. But multiple times is doable. As to good or bad, that is between you two to decide.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Has sex previously been an issue in your marriage? When you said “had to do things” at least 3 x week, that makes it sound like it was a chore for you?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

talesofthe-twofoldmother said:


> We had sex this morning... it was our first time together in nearly 2 months.
> 
> It didn't take long for him to ejaculate but... he begged me to masturbate him right after I hopped off...
> 
> ...


He enjoyed the sex. He wanted some more. I'd say it's a good thing. You say that it's been about 2 months, so it makes sense that he'd have a lot of pent up sexual energy after all that time.

That said, I'm concerned about you being intimate with him. He's abusive and mean. You said you were leaving him. What's going on with your situation? Are you now getting back together with him?


----------



## talesofthe-twofoldmother (Dec 18, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Has sex previously been an issue in your marriage? When you said “had to do things” at least 3 x week, that makes it sound like it was a chore for you?


No not at all, that is the one thing that actually went great in the marriage! We both had very high/active sex drives... before my son we did it literally daily. After son was born it slowed down a little but not much at all.


----------



## talesofthe-twofoldmother (Dec 18, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> He enjoyed the sex. He wanted some more. I'd say it's a good thing. You say that it's been about 2 months, so it makes sense that he'd have a lot of pent up sexual energy after all that time.
> 
> That said, I'm concerned about you being intimate with him. He's abusive and mean. You said you were leaving him. What's going on with your situation? Are you now getting back together with him?


Today is day 2 back home Ele. We are still going to Marriage Counselling together, but are now seeing individual Therapists as well. My SM's children were coming in and visiting a lot and there was high traffic in and out of their place... I wanted to be back home with my family, I have my sister and dad on standby if needed but things have been doing good so far. DH goes out of town for work Monday and will be gone for 2 months, he seems committed to making things work. 

For as long as he continues to make this effort and rehabilitate himself, I am thankful for that and it shows the will/want to change. 

Lets just hope it can change


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

talesofthe-twofoldmother said:


> We had sex this morning... it was our first time together in nearly 2 months.
> 
> It didn't take long for him to ejaculate but... he begged me to masturbate him right after I hopped off...
> 
> ...


My two cents, the glass is either half full or half empty, you get to decide.

Why don't you tell yourself that he found you so sexually arousing after his first sexual encounter with you that he just needed more of your lovely body.

Turn it into a game, where you tell him that you found it quite a complement that he needed more of you. Ask him if some weekend morning if you should see about "setting a record" for his most orgasms in a single setting. Ask him if that scares him or excites him?

Sometimes men (especially older men) will try to fake it or loose an erection and then a few minutes later really want that climax. It would be best if he could express that to you, but some men have performance anxiety. So go careful with his ego.

No matter what happened, put a positive spin on it and take it as an extreme complement.

Good Luck.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

I think you really need to try and let the insecurity go as much as possible.

And, unless he is not taking care of you, which he should be, him getting off twice should be a good thing overall. 

Talk to him about it. Maybe it is a new trick he wanted to show you...


----------

